# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Arda: Türkiye'ye dönmemeye çalışacağım

## ceyda

arda-turan-640.jpg

Arda Turan, son günlerde magazin basınında yer alan haberlerden büyük sıkıntı duyduğunu belirtirken "Türkiye'ye dönmemeye çalışacağım" dedi. Arda ayrıca Fenerbahçe kulübüne, başkanına ve taraftarlarına her zaman saygı gösterdiğini de belirtti ve şunları ekledi; "Ancak ben Galatasaraylıyım. Galatasaray'a sevgim var. Galatasaray maçlarında evde totem yapıyorum."

TV 8'de yayınlanan Saba Tümer'le Bu Gece programına konuk olan Arda Turan özel yaşantısı, futbolculuk kariyeri ve İspanya'daki yaşamı hakkında açıklamalarda bulundu.

Son günlerde magazin basınında yer bulan "Sinem Kobal, Burak Yılmaz buluşması" haberlerine tepkili olduğu görülen futbolcu "Elimden geldiği kadar Türkiye'ye dönmemeye çalışacağım" dedi. Turan sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü; "Magazinsel olarak Ronaldo bile Madrid'de rahat. Maç biter eğlenmeye, gezmeye çıkarsınız. Birinin özel yaşantınıza karışmaya hakkı var mı? Ama burada durum farklı. Hiçbir şey yapamıyorsun. 6 ay sonra İstanbul'a gelmişim her gün bir şey okuyorum hakkımda. Bu durum beni yoruyor."

"GALATASARAYLIYIM EVDE TOTEM YAPIYORUM"
Fenerbahçe kulübüne, başkanına ve taraftarlarına saygı duyduğunu ve buna özen gösterdiğini söyleyen Arda Turan, Galatasaraylı olduğunu ve Aslantepe'ye gittiğinde etkilendiğini de belirtti. "Fenerbahçe kulübüne, başkanına ve taraftarlarına her zaman saygı gösterdim. Buna önem verdim. Ancak ben Galatasaraylıyım ve Galatasaray'a sevgim var. ben çocuk ruhluyum, Aslantepe'ye gidince etkileniyorum. Galatasaray maçlarında evde totem yapıyorum. Oradan oraya gidiyorum."

----------

